# Wild Camping near Abergavenny



## alj23 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi - am heading down to Cardiff at the weekend and wanted to do a quick Wild Camp stop off near Abergavenny, I am booked on a site on Fri and Sat but am leaving late on Thurs so wont make it all the way to Cardiff in one go  - anyone got anywhere decent and safe they would recommend ?? will be coming from the Hereford direction.

Thanks in advance

Anna

(meant to post it with the 'LOCATION' title and somehow it ended up as a 'JOKE' sorry !!!!  doh !!


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 20, 2013)

Depending on your vehicle, it's very easy to park in Abergavenny or, if you want 'official' parking then you can park in the large town centre car park overnight as it's part of the Powys CC overnight parking scheme.


----------



## alj23 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thats handy to know about the overnight camping scheme - thanks for that, have a couple of ideas but that will be a great fall back plan

Much appreciated

Anna


----------



## alj23 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a converted Movano - its about the size of a 17 seater minibus

I have a couple of ideas as have worked near the old Crickhowell Army Camp a couple of times

Anna


----------



## Barbt (Jul 22, 2013)

The best place is Keepers Pond - head out of Abergavenny towards Blaeavon and Keepers Pond is at the top of the hill on the left.


----------

